# l'Ufficio smistamento e controllo della Capitaneria di porto



## sfinam

l'Ufficio smistamento e controllo della Capitaneria di porto

Bonjour, 
 trouvé au début d'un livre de Marcello Fois, j'ai du mal à comprendre à quel "bureau" ou institution l'auteur fait ainsi référence; mes connaissances maritimes sont malheureusement très limitées! J'ai traduit cela par: Bureaude tri et de contrôle des papiers de la Capitainerie du port. Qu'en pensez vous? Quelqu'un as-t 'il une idée plus précise de ce qui est évoqué ici? Merci de vos réponses, bien cordialement 

Sophie


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Sophie,
De quel livre s'agit-il, ou, à tout le moins, à quelle époque et où se passent les faits ?
EDIT : J'ai trouvé le livre "Nel tempo di mezzo" et la date des faits (Sardaigne, octobre 1943), mais on n'est pas beaucoup plus avancé. On dirait un bureau/centre d'accueil/de regroupement/d'aide pour réfugiés. Pour ce qu'est la _Capitaneria di porto_, voir ICI.


----------



## Elmoro

D'apres moi ici on ne parle pas de papiers mais de navires. Il est probable que il s'agit du bureau qui se charge de diriger les navires envers les differents môles du port et puis de les contrôler. Mais mefie-toi: j'habite à Rome, pas sur le bord de la mer comme toi...


----------



## matoupaschat

Mais si tu lis le début du livre (link indiqué dans mon message précédent), tu comprends que le type a échappé au naufrage du navire sur lequel il est arrivé de Livorno et qu'il s'adresse à un employé, vraisemblablement à un guichet de la "Capitaneria del porto", qui normalement, parmi ses très nombreuses attributions (voir autre lien du même post), s'occupe de la gestion des navires et de leur contrôle. 
Mais plutôt que d'essayer de savoir comment ce fichu bureau peut-il bien s'appeler exactement en français, et étant donné que ça n'apporte rien au récit, je proposerais de raccourcir en "bureau de contrôle de la Capitainerie du port", ou même en "bureau de la Capitainerie du port".


----------



## sfinam

Merci de vos réponses et de ces liens. Cette suggestion de raccourcissement est assez séduisante, je vais l'adopter; mais un problème demeure: comme nous le voyons au début de ce récit, l'auteur parle de l'employé de ce bureau à plusieurs reprises, utilisant différents synonymes tels que "l'addetto allo smistamento" (que je traduisais par "le préposé au tri"), "l'uomo dello smistamento" avant lequel il peut n'utiliser que "l'homme" (raccourcit qui aurait aussi été tentant en français. Pour essayer d'être au plus juste je voulais donc savoir (si quelqu'un à cette information...) s'il y avait un bureau équivalent dans les ports français ou quelle traduction de ces termes vous vient à l'esprit? Je vais continuer mes recherches et vous dirais si j'en apprends un peu plus. Merci en tout cas de vos réponses


----------



## matoupaschat

À la réflexion, il est fort possible que ce bureau de tri s'occupe du _placement à quai des navires_, comme suggéré par Elmoro, et que le héros du livre soit allé dans ce bureau pour demander de l'aide parce que c'était le seul bureau accessible.


----------



## monalisa!

Elmoro said:


> . Il est probable que il s'agit du bureau qui se charge de diriger les navires envers les differents môles du port et puis de les contrôler. .


Se può aiutare,
Il testo dice:"ufficio smistamento e controllo *documenti"
*Si tratta di un ufficio_ straordinario_ istituito durante la guerra per controllare chiunque sbarcava (in Sardegna _in questo caso_), non necessariamente profughi.


----------



## Necsus

Buondì a tutti.
A mio avviso, dopo aver letto il brano del romanzo, si tratta sicuramente smistamento di persone, almeno in questo caso profughi di guerra, dopo il controllo degli eventuali relativi documenti in loro possesso. Probabilmente un'anticipazione di quello che sarebbe stato l'esodo giuliano-dalmata del '46/'47, vista la provenienza del protagonista. Non ho trovato riscontri su un apposito ufficio straordinario istituito a Olbia nel periodo, ma mi sembra molto probabile che ne esistesse uno.


----------



## monalisa!

Ciao, Necsus, non intendevo a Olbia, con straordinario volevo dire che è un ufficio che non c'è normalmente in tempo di pace


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, monalisa! 
Be' sì, l'avevo intuito. Ma l'azione si volge comunque a Olbia (Terranova [Pausania] fino a qualche anno prima), quindi anche l'ufficio doveva essere lì. E ce ne saranno stati anche a Cagliari e Porto Torres, forse.


----------

